

Barbara Liskov Wins Turing Award - dmuino
http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-computing/215801518

======
jrockway
There is already an HN discussion on this topic;
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=510520>

~~~
Brushfire
The titles are exactly the same even. Perhaps titles should be unique and
checked. It might be a quick hack to reduce duplication.

------
dmuino
A history of CLU [http://publications.csail.mit.edu/lcs/pubs/pdf/MIT-LCS-
TR-56...](http://publications.csail.mit.edu/lcs/pubs/pdf/MIT-LCS-TR-561.pdf)
is a very interesting read. CLU is a classic language and it was the first
language that provided linguistic support for abstract data types. It also
included iterators, exceptions, and a mechanism for polymorphism.

